# Vikings....



## taddy1340

STINK!!!!

Any questions??? :huh:

Just thought I'd pee in y'all Cheerios today!


----------



## johnsona

That's no pee in my Cheerios! I agree. I'm not a Vikes or Pack fan so I don't really care either way, but they are terrible right now. I would have to blame management more than the players. Play calling has gotten better in the last few games (more runs) but the only upper-level players they've got are Hutchinson, Sharper, and Peterson. Management has made very few moves (besides the draft) to pick up high-end talent in the last few years, besides signing Steve Hutchinson. That's a moot point anyway since it's pointless to have a good guard blocking those things the Vikings call quarterbacks. IMO they need to do some serious overhauls to their main positions. How they've kept the good run defense intact after Tomlin left is beyond me.


----------



## KEN W

Even at 8-1,those Cheeseheads smell pretty bad also.....I can smell that Limberger all the way across the state of Minn.Need a wind change.Even my dog :run: doesn't like the smell outside when the wind comes from the east and brings along the smell from Green Bay. :box:


----------



## taddy1340

KEN W said:


> Even at 8-1,those Cheeseheads smell pretty bad also.....I can smell that Limberger all the way across the state of Minn.Need a wind change.Even my dog :run: doesn't like the smell outside when the wind comes from the east and brings along the smell from Green Bay. :box:


Ken,

Resorting to attacks like this only further vailidate how poor the Queens are and your true desire to be a Packers fan!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W

taddy1340 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even at 8-1,those Cheeseheads smell pretty bad also.....I can smell that Limberger all the way across the state of Minn.Need a wind change.Even my dog :run: doesn't like the smell outside when the wind comes from the east and brings along the smell from Green Bay. :box:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken,
> 
> Resorting to attacks like this only further vailidate how poor the Queens are and your true desire to be a Packers fan!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

When h*ll freezes over.You didn't really think I would let your attack on the Vikes go unanswered did you?Even if they stink......I am not a band-wagon fan.......through thick and thin. :box:

The problem is it might get worse before it gets better.If they keep losing I look for the veterans to revolt against this coaching staff.

I only wish the Pack was trying for a perfect season instead of Miami.....0-16. :bop:

I am just patiently waiting for the roof to fall in on them.Would be nice to see them get hammered in 2 weeks by the Cowpies.That will be a tough game to watch.....can't stand either one of them. eace: 
_________________


----------



## taddy1340

LOL...

I can't stand the Cowboys...I hope we go down there and shut them up! Their fans (for the most part) are just as bad as the team. Lots of mouth!

Favre used to get waxed there in the early/mid 90's by Aikman and the boys.


----------



## dosch

> I can't stand the Cowboys...I hope we go down there and shut them up! Their fans (for the most part) are just as bad as the team. Lots of mouth!


kinda like another team I know. When they win they think the world is made of cheese...............


----------



## Shu

All I want for Christmas is a QB!


----------



## bandman

and a new head coach.......a quarterback.......and a new head coach


----------



## Shu

that would be good too!


----------



## taddy1340

dosch said:


> I can't stand the Cowboys...I hope we go down there and shut them up! Their fans (for the most part) are just as bad as the team. Lots of mouth!
> 
> 
> 
> kinda like another team I know. When they win they think the world is made of cheese...............
Click to expand...

I knew someone would use that against me. Ha...I've been on the wagon for good and bad! I talk crap to the Queen fans regardless of records!

The world isn't made of cheese??? :huh:


----------



## MOB

The spanking the Packers put on the queens sure made all the ugly purple attire disappear in public! Goodwill probably has racks full of purple gear!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

It's tough to win without a QB just like it's tough to win without a RB.


----------



## 870 XPRS

taddy1340 said:


> The world isn't made of cheese??? :huh:


Listening to you, a guy would think it was.


----------



## taddy1340

870 XPRS said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world isn't made of cheese??? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to you, a guy would think it was.
Click to expand...

Don't be a hater because the Pack is tearing it up while the Queens stink...as usual!


----------



## njsimonson

Boy...next year with a 1-2 Combo like AP/AD and Chester Taylor, get a good QB and the Vikes will be all set!

Taylor filled in nicely today with 165 and 3 TDs.

ugly, Ugly, UGLY all day though with those 5 Turnovers.


----------



## taddy1340

Daunte's return was spoiled. The Vikes need to try to lose some games so they can get a high draft pick...time to tank the season! Wait, they don't have to try...they WILL!

Maybe they can trade Taylor to the Pack?


----------



## dosch

Pack aren't going anywhere either homeboy...Brady & Moss have other plans!

Here's to Favre breaking his legs !! :beer:

Pack & Cowboys in a couple weeks that should be a good one! Never thought I'd say this but go Cowboys!! Can't take the Brett & Deanna Favre love fest anymore.....

Al Harris =Millie Vanilli


----------



## Tracker21

The Pack cowboys could be huge in home advantage in the playoff. Favre is tuff as nails in the cold. Just something to think about.


----------



## KEN W

The AFC will steamroll whoever comes out of the NFC.I would love to see either the Pukers or Cowpies get run over by a Mack Truck going about 80 named the Patriots.Kind of like some of the road kills along I-94 that are nothing but a mangled stain on the highway.Only difference is it would be a green and gold stain on the field.

If New England runs the table and is 18-0 at Super Bowl time......it will be the biggest audience for any sporting event in TV history.

As far as the Vikes and draft choices.......I would rather see them start to win.Forget about draft choices.I would like to see Jackson start to progress at QB than lose and get a high draft choice.If he doesn't,it won't matter because you are once again starting over at QB in 2008.


----------



## 870 XPRS

I agree, respectfully disagree, and agree with what Ken says.

I don't want to see the pukes make it to the bowl, I think the AFC will roll....unless something happens to the patriots. I honestly think a team like the cowboys has a chance against a team that would/could upset the greatest team that any of us have ever seen.

Tarvaris had a good game in my mind last week, if he can continue to progress and play like he did last week, he still has a shot. The one thing that he is lacking the most in my mind is pocket awareness. That obviously comes with a little bit of time. Anybody that has watched the NFL over the last few years sees how Brady has progressed. I am by no means comparing the Vikings very-subpar quarterback play to probably the best player in the NFL right now, but I am saying that he did not have that great awareness when he started. The one thing that I am saying is that Tarvaris can make all the throws that are needed of an NFL quarterback, he just doesn't have the savvy at this point. NFL games will make that happen......whether or not he catches on is beyond me at this point.

I'll be a vikes fan whether they are 0-16 or 15-1.....I just want them to make the right moves. The right move right now is to let him play out the season and see if he progresses or not. If he doesn't, moves need to be made.


----------



## taddy1340

AP remains a beast after the injury. The Queens may sneak into the playoffs.


----------



## KEN W

I would love nothing better than a rematch with the Pukers.Lots of games before that can happen.


----------



## MOB

The Vikings win will give all the queen rubes a bit of hope, along with a lot of ugly purple back in public. It will be fun to see their pitiful hopes dashed once again, like always. HaHa


----------



## MOB

Kenny,
You must have enjoyed the 34-0 drubbing, eh?


----------



## KEN W

Evidently you have a selective memory....... the last time these 2 met in the playoffs.....Vikings kick Pukers *ss.And it was in Pukerville. :beer: :beer:


----------



## MOB

Kenny,
You're absolutely right, for once (ha ha), I do have a selective memory and that's one I try to forget.
Mark
PS Don't call me Marky either, only my mother calls me that! 
PSS Don't you just love the Packer / Queens rivalry?


----------



## KEN W

So why are you calling me Kenny????I'm right all the time......well at least most of the time.


----------



## njsimonson

I know it was against Detroit, but that game was awesome!!!

Did you see the linebacker's ankles break in half when AP gave him the shake-n-bake-n-shoulder-fake? Oh geez, that dude looked SILLY!

:beer:


----------



## njsimonson

This one, right here.






At the 3:45 mark in the video, where he just BUCKLES the last man on the way to the endzone. ALL DAY!


----------



## djleye

It seemd like he was kind of tentative until one of the Lions went for his knees on a tackle and then one of them tackled him and started talking smack. Seemed like that kinda fired him up a bit!!!!
Great clips, thanks for posting the link.

Taddy,Remmi, and Woodpecker will be all over that link today just wishing!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W

What is really noticable are the big holes he has to run through.....best offensive line in football right now.I love those end runs with Burk and Kleinsasser out front looking to flatten defensive backs. :beer:

Only 1 thing though.....they have to stay close or in the lead.Playing catchup would mean little AP.


----------



## taddy1340

All you Queen fans must be laying low and pinching yourselves. They have a great shot at the playoffs.

See them in GB for the NFC title!!!


----------



## njsimonson

> See them in GB for the NFC title!!!


I think GB will be going through the Big D for the NFC title game, and coming out 0-2 on the season against the stars.

Next year will be the Vikings' year.

Unless the Pats get DMC with the 9ers draft pick next spring. OY! :eyeroll:


----------



## T Shot

njsimonson said:


> See them in GB for the NFC title!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think GB will be going through the Big D for the NFC title game, and coming out 0-2 on the season against the stars.
> 
> Next year will be the Vikings' year.
> 
> Unless the Pats get DMC with the 9ers draft pick next spring. OY! :eyeroll:
Click to expand...

No way that will happen, I see the Pats trading that pick for a couple later picks.


----------

